# Wierd Riviera Watch?



## CairnisReed (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey,

I won this watch, it says Riviera in the watch, along with the word Quartz, it's got gold-ish numbers, not roman numerals, I can't find that watch Anywhere, does anyone know what this watch might be? I want to find a price on it, Also, its gold and silver (colored, it may not be real gold and silver, im not sure)

Thanks


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

50 pence....


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pugster said:


> 50 pence....


:rofl:


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

CairnisReed said:


> Hey,
> 
> I won this watch, it says Riviera in the watch, along with the word Quartz, it's got gold-ish numbers, not roman numerals, I can't find that watch Anywhere, does anyone know what this watch might be? I want to find a price on it, Also, its gold and silver (colored, it may not be real gold and silver, im not sure)
> 
> Thanks


No other words on the dial?

The only Riviera watch that I'm aware of was made by Beaume & Mercier, they did have quartz movements. (it would be gold and ss btw) If so add a few hundred to the 50p.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

JTW said:


> CairnisReed said:
> 
> 
> > Hey,
> ...


if it says 'Beaume & Mercier' on the dial then it just went down to 25p :naughty:


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

pugster said:


> JTW said:
> 
> 
> > CairnisReed said:
> ...


In your humble opinion?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

a nice looking watch, tho im not a fan of gold im afraid ,my post was a poor attempt at a joke 

'if it says '*Beaume* & Mercier' on the dial then it just went down to 25p'


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

CairnisReed said:


> .... it says Riviera in the watch, along with the word Quartz ....





SEIKO7A38Fan said:


> Or it might be made by the same company (Riviera, Paris ?) who made these:












Sorry - missed the editing window on previous post. :blush:


----------



## CairnisReed (Apr 18, 2009)

None of those watches are mine, I'm working on installing my camera's drivers (i recently reformatted my computer) right now, then i'll post some pictures.


----------



## CairnisReed (Apr 18, 2009)

Ok, heres some pictures




























Ok, I have no idea of the parts of a watch, or what the Dial on a watch is, but in the 2nd picture, you can see above the watch hands, is the word Riviera, and right above that is a box, with a fancy R in it.

I'm not sure if you can see it, but below the watch hands is the word quartz.


----------



## CairnisReed (Apr 18, 2009)

Anyone have a price on this?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I'd guess about Â£10 on Ebay.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Looks very similar to one my wife got free with Avon cosmetics. It wasn't even steel, just a thin chrome on a cheap base.


----------

